# Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Out of the Shadows



## Death Certificate (Mar 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]NO7GAZcAZuA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Mar 21, 2013)

Radical             !


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 21, 2013)

Im pretty excited for it. Can't be any worse then the Ubisoft one few years back.


----------



## Stringer (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice, the combat looks descent. I like the turtles so I'll probably get this.


----------



## Krory (Mar 22, 2013)

. From Red Fly Studio which doesn't exactly have a good track record (most notably I see they did the Wii version of Force Unleashed II, the Thor tie-in game for the Wii and 3DS, and the Ghostbusters game for the Wii and PS2). But it all _sounds_ good.

Mikey is apparently the fastest and weakest, the smallest of the crew. His style is based on breakdancing and capoeira.

Raphael is the largest, most muscular. He's equated to a "Muay Thai bruiser." Whereas Mikey is a button-masher, Raph is a technique-based one.

Donatello is slow but with the most/best reach. He's the tallest and slowest.

Leo is the best all-around. Has a very "kick-centric" style.

Each turtle has upwards of 70 moves.

The video does say it's pre-alpha so I'm not exactly sure how to feel but it it does all look very awesome and the coverage in the article above sure _sounds_ nice, again...


----------



## Stringer (Mar 22, 2013)

Krory said:


> . From Red Fly Studio which doesn't exactly have a good track record (most notably I see they did the Wii version of Force Unleashed II, the Thor tie-in game for the Wii and 3DS, and the Ghostbusters game for the Wii and PS2). But it all _sounds_ good.
> 
> Mikey is apparently the fastest and weakest, the smallest of the crew. His style is based on breakdancing and capoeira.
> 
> ...


The article was insightful, thanks. I like that the combat system is devised in a way that ensures a clear change in play style as you switch back and forth between the turtles. Which can prevent the gameplay to become too repetitive. Though I must say that 70+ moves per character is rather ambitious. A lighter and refined move-set often works best, so I am quite interested to see the end result, and the various combinations people might come up with on release date. Blunders could always happen between now and then, but I will hope for the best.

Reading the character descriptions again, Raphael and Leo are likely who I'll end up using the most.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 22, 2013)

it's pre-alpha so it's not gonna be this slow in future versions right? otherwise this looks very good.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 22, 2013)

Very interesting. Love the turtles.


----------



## Mael (Mar 22, 2013)

As long as this doesn't touch anything of Michael Bay's abortion I'll be ok.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 22, 2013)

This looks pretty rad. Cowabunga and whatever. 

The combat physics obviously took comes cues from the _Batman Arkham_ series. Its a perfect fit for the turtles I think. 

I do wonder how the boss battles are going to be handled.  I want my proper Rocksteady and Bebop.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Mar 22, 2013)

What platform is this? PC?


----------



## slickcat (Mar 22, 2013)

How come I m not seeing this good combat people speak of, all I see is sluggish movement as if each hit is telegraphed, not my cup of tea but nice try


----------



## Lulu (Mar 22, 2013)

Subusucription postu


----------



## Furious George (Mar 23, 2013)

slickcat said:


> How come I m not seeing this good combat people speak of, all I see is sluggish movement as if each hit is telegraphed, not my cup of tea but nice try



Its pre-alpha footage, chuckles.


----------



## Carmelo (Mar 27, 2013)

Very nice, game will obviously be a blast in co-op and will be the main reason I buy it.


----------



## Ultimania (Mar 27, 2013)

This certainly looks promising.


----------



## Death Certificate (Apr 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]UudJxPslDl0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 25, 2013)

Looks damn sick, I DO WANT>


----------



## teddy (Apr 25, 2013)

And michaelangelo is my favorite turtle too 

looks interesting, and i rather like how refined the moveset looks so far


----------



## Surf (Apr 30, 2013)

The art style is what interests me. TMNT games haven't been the best these last few years, but I'm hold out hope. (Again)


----------



## Death Certificate (May 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]13dN7-uflzc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]1dodWe3CKhw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death Certificate (Jun 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]WjVDGO3A8kk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Aug 8, 2013)

Gameplay Footage.


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 28, 2013)

Could of been so much better....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1vDdIi8eyo[/YOUTUBE]


----------

